# Are you drinking enough water?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

The Importance Of Water

Find out exactly what you need!

Water is a fundamental part of our lives. It is easy to forget how completely we depend on it. Human survival is dependent on water - water has been ranked by experts as second only to oxygen as essential for life. The water you drink literally becomes you! Since such a large percentage of our bodies is water, water must obviously figure heavily in how our bodies function. We need lots of fresh water to stay healthy. Aside from aiding in digestion and absorption of food, water regulates body temperature, carries nutrients and oxygen to cells, and removes toxins and other wastes. This "body water" also cushions joints and protects tissues and organs, including the spinal cord, from shock and damage. Conversely, lack of water (Dehydration) can be the cause of many ailments.

Water and Weight loss

Among it's other benefits, water plays a major part in weight loss. Since water contains no calories, it can serve as an appetite suppressant, and helps the body metabolize stored fat, it may possibly be one of the most significant factors in losing weight.

Drinking more water helps to reduce water retention by stimulating your kidneys. Studies have recommended that if you are overweight according to average height and weight comparison charts, you should add one glass of water to your daily requirement (of eight glasses) for every 25 pounds over your recommended weight.

Dehydration leads to excess body fat, poor muscle tone & size, decreased digestive efficiency & organ function, increased toxicity, joint & muscle soreness, & water retention. Water works to keep muscles and skin toned.

Digestive Systems

The digestion of solid foods depends on the presence of copious amounts of water. Constipation is a frequent symptom of dehydration. Increased water, along with increased fiber, will usually totally eliminate a problem. Pain from ulcers and heartburn all decrease with increased water intake. Water eliminates toxins and water from the body.

Water Loss

Adults lose nearly 6 pints (12 cups) of water every day. We lose 1/2 cup to 1 cup a day from the soles of our feet. Another 2 to 4 cups is lost from breathing. Perspiration accounts for another 2 cups. Another 3 pints (6 cups) are lost in urine.

Water Retention

If you're not drinking sufficient water, your body starts retaining water to compensate for this shortage. To eliminate fluid retention, drink more water, not less. If you don't drink enough water to maintain your body's fluid balance, you can impair every aspect of your body's physiological function.

Joints

Water lubricates our joints. The cartilage tissues found at the ends of long bones and between the vertebrae of the spine hold a lot of water, which serves as a lubricant during the movement of the joint. Joint pain frequently decreases with increased water intake and flexing exercises to bring more circulation to the joints.

Back

75% of the upper body weight is supported by the water volume that is stored in the spinal disc core. 25% is supported by the fibrous materials around the disc. Back pain is frequently alleviated with hydration.

How much water should you drink?

A non active person needs a half ounce of water per pound of body weight per day. That is ten 8 ounce glasses a day if your weight is 160 pounds. For every 25 pounds you exceed you ideal weight, increase it by one 8 ounce glass. An active, athletic person needs 2/3 ounce per pound which is 13-14 8 ounce glasses a day if you're 160 pounds. The more you exercise the more water you need. Spread out your water intake throughout the day. Do not drink more than 4 glasses within any given hour. After a few weeks your bladder calms down and you will urinate less frequently, but in larger amounts.

As posted by Rugger @ Anabolic Science


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

Good post mate! MAny people overlook the importance of water i am currently trying to get my ggirlfriend to stop drinking so much tea and have more water/juice/squash


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Excellent post Ronzoid.

I`ll leave it here for a couple of weeks, then i think it should be moved to the article section

Paul


----------



## Desdicado (May 7, 2003)

That's a good point Ronzoid, Im should take a lot more water onboard. I'm off to have some now in fact.

I like your signature by the way, reminds me of the people who laughed when I started training weighing 140lb when I said I was going to be 180lb. I got there and they're all still fat / skinny so who's laughing now?.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

gRETA ARTICLE I TAKE IN QABOUT 12-14 PINTS PURE WATER not diulated


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Des. it really is an insparational quote. You are deff. right about the guy that talk **** that will probably waste away their lives using recreational drugs.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

And another note. When dieting, I up my water to about 2-3 gallons from the usual 1-2 and I have not lost any strenght while losing about 12lbs and 2%bf! actually, I got my personal best for chest last week with 4 sets of the 110lb dumbells for 10 reps with no spot. Man I was psyched!


----------

